# Advice on Bonding With an Explorer?



## rochellejp (Mar 29, 2012)

My little boy Merlin absolutely LOVES exploring. As soon as I take him out of his cage, he's running around all over the bed, burrowing in my blanket, and climbing on the pillows. He's a year old and I got him after the family he was with gave him up because their children weren't taking care of him. He's not exceptionally grumpy, he lets me pick him up and doesn't huff and puff a lot, but he is constantly moving! He will not sit still! So many people recommend putting him in a snuggle sack and letting him sleep while he's with me, but I honestly think he'd just crawl out of it and go off to make tunnels under the blankets. The closest I've gotten to him sleeping near me is when he curled up near my foot today for about half an hour before he woke up again and ran around like a maniac. When I hold him, he just keeps walking across my hands, trying to get down. I've been letting him do this and passing him from hand to hand but it gets tiring and I'd like to take him out and let him sleep while I do school work. Could he not be sleeping when I take him out because he doesn't trust me not to make lunch out of him, or is he just an avid explorer? If he just likes exploring, are there any other ways to bond with him if he won't lay down in a snuggle sack and sleep? I know patience is the key, but I want to make sure I'm not doing anything wrong and have to correct it later on.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

If he's not huffing and balling up when you pick him up and handle him, I don't think it's a trust issue. It sounds to me like you just have a highly energetic little guy who loves to explore.  You could try turning the lights down very low or completely off and see if that make a difference in his behaviour at all. Some act differently when it's dark. If you haven't already, you could put a worn shirt in his cage where he sleeps as well. That way he can be around your scent when you're not handling him and he'll associate your scent with comfort and safety. Not sure if it would change his current behaviour - he may just be born to explore.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

You could try setting up a morning time to hold him in a pouch. He may choose to sleep vs. exploring. It sometimes works with my Snickers..but explorers like to explore, so it is not always 100%.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

It could be a little of both. 

What is going on in the room that you are sitting with him? Television or radio on? Lights on or dimmed? Tylda loves to cuddle, but if there is too much going on in the room, she gets active and the more I try to put her back in her bag, the more adamant she gets that she needs out of it. This doesn't mean that we are having a party in the room, or even that I'm listening to the tv or radio loudly, just that some television programs and music excite her. There is no watching action films with her! She gets curious about the different sounds and needs to come out to see what is going on. 

You can also try setting up a play pen and sitting inside (or laying down inside) of it with him. I have one setup made from solid sided C&C cubes. On the floor is a thick layer of blankets. The pen is big enough for me to sit down in and for the hedgehog to run around and explore. That way he is close to you, you can interact with him, and not have to worry as much about your little one jumping off of the bed, or otherwise getting away from you. If there is a trust issue going on, it is also a good way to bond. You can sit inside the pen, read, while the hedgehog explores. Often I find that mine will start to nudge me to try to burrow under my leg, or climb over my legs. I become a bit of a play toy for them. 

Not all hedgehogs are snugglers. Some you just have to be content with playing with them. Which is not a bad thing.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Annabell is an explorer. I have hedgie proofed my living room with coroplast & small animal fences. I'll lie on the floor to read or watch tv & she runs all around the room, around me & likes to try to climb me. She's getting smart now though & figuring out how to move the fences, so make sure to always keep an eye out (she's also learning that when I clap & say "no" she's to stop though which balances out)


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

im with silvercat. Maizy is an explorer shes constantly moving. I just sit in the hedgehog room and let her run around she comes over to me when she wants to or i sit on the couch and with some of her toys on either side and she play and climbs over me. Ive kinda learned you have to let them do what they want and adjust how you interact to them .


----------

